# Posing for Father/Daugther Shoot



## corinthiancharm (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm shooting a father and a daugther on Thursday... This is a surprise for the mom for Christmas.  Dad and daugther both have a letterman jacket from the same high school and mom has always wanted a pic of them together with their jackets... Any suggestions for poses?  One extra piece of information:  Dad doesn't think he can still wear his jacket.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chito beach (Nov 9, 2010)

corinthiancharm said:


> I'm shooting a father and a daugther on Thursday... This is a surprise for the mom for Christmas.  Dad and daugther both have a letterman jacket from the same high school and mom has always wanted a pic of them together with their jackets... Any suggestions for poses?  One extra piece of information:  Dad doesn't think he can still wear his jacket.  Thanks in advance!



the jackets are a cool idea, maybe each with them slung over one shoulder.  

I had thought her in the cell phone or texting and the father with that look on his face


----------



## westerngirl14 (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree with chito beach - if the dad can't wear his jacket, have them each sling their jackets over their shoulders, or tie them around their waists.  Or have the daughter wear hers, and the dad sling his over his shoulder.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2010)

maybe have the daughter stand in front of her father with her jacket on, then have him get half the jacket on (one arm and chest), position her so she covers the bare arm. something like this


----------

